

Show HN: SpotDy – Analytics for Government - sumithad
https://spotdy.com

======
gafgarian
I think design wise the site looks great but I am still confused about what it
is you do. Don't get me wrong, the website does its job. I want to know more.
But the constant stream of "cutting edge technologies" jargon is vague and
even the features pages don't really go into detail.

Who do you perceive as your primary user base? Perhaps it would help to have
sample screenshots or a demo of the data available.

------
rbinv
Nothing too serious, but you should properly resize those logos in the footer
(keep aspect ratios).

~~~
mkagenius
Yes, the companies logos are not in aspect ratio, it wouldn't harm to re-do
the AAP logo yourself and use a polished one instead of the edgy.

~~~
sumithad
agree with the logo comments. we will fix that soon.

